# Levels



## Lorne (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm getting ready to do the first mods to our 31FQBHS 5er (Maxxair vent covers and levels). Where is the best place to check for level (I was thinking interior floor?) before installing the levels?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is how I did mine right inside the door of the TT
I used a 4' level both front to back and side to side

Don


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Someone else suggested to level the stovetop. 
Something about eggs running to one side of the pan.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

HootBob said:


> That is how I did mine right inside the door of the TT
> I used a 4' level both front to back and side to side
> 
> Don


Ditto...same here, works great


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I didn't do it this way but the service guys at the dealer said to do it at the fridge because that needs to be level if using propane to cool it. I just did the 4' level inside the door also.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> That is how I did mine right inside the door of the TT
> I used a 4' level both front to back and side to side
> 
> Don


x3

thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thor said:


> That is how I did mine right inside the door of the TT
> I used a 4' level both front to back and side to side
> 
> Don


x3

thor [/quote] X 2.75 - because I only have a 3' level.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> That is how I did mine right inside the door of the TT
> I used a 4' level both front to back and side to side
> 
> Don


x3

thor [/quote] X 2.75 - because I only have a 3' level.








[/quote]
Hmmm ... I only had a 2-foot level. Does size matter?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

mons02035 said:


> I didn't do it this way but the service guys at the dealer said to do it at the fridge because that needs to be level if using propane to cool it. I just did the 4' level inside the door also.


Actually, it doesn't matter whether your using electric, or propane...the fridge should be level either way. The only difference in the power source is how the Water/ammonia/hydrogen solution is heated. The fridge's need to be level so that the solution in the pipes flows well.

Check, if your freezer compartment is relatively level to the floor (should be, if installed properly, but Gilligan could have been on the assembly line that day), there is no reason why you can't check level front to back at the floor.

I used this method, and a 4' level, then when everything was to my satisfaction, I put those stick on levels at the left front corner, since I'm already on that side when I get out of the truck.

Tim


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

mons02035 said:


> I didn't do it this way but the service guys at the dealer said to do it at the fridge because that needs to be level if using propane to cool it. I just did the 4' level inside the door also.


The fridge instructions say it just needs to be level to the point the trailer is comfortable to you. It doesn't need to be perfect, just level enough that you're not standing there thinking you're at a Mystery Spot.









The main floor is going to be your best point of reference for that, IMO.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

We level to the fridge and all works fine.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

[/quote]

Check, if your freezer compartment is relatively level to the floor (should be, if installed properly, but Gilligan could have been on the assembly line that day), there is no reason why you can't check level front to back at the floor.

I used this method, and a 4' level, then when everything was to my satisfaction, I put those stick on levels at the left front corner, since I'm already on that side when I get out of the truck.

Tim
[/quote]

I did the same so you don't have to find the bubble level somewhere in the storage each time. It did me a while to find the perfect place so I could get every thing level both front to rear and side to side before putting the stick on levels on and know they were reasonably accurate.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I also installed my levels so that "0" is actually just a little nose high and passenger side high so rain and AC condensation will tend to drip off the rear corner.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

We use a simple (1.5"?) round surface level either on the floor of the front door or over the stove (with the flat cover down of course)

Nose up a tad does the trick.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I use a 12" level. I put camper where I want it, put on rear bumper, pull forward 5 ft, put appropriate number of boards under wheels and back on boards. Then I hold the level on a window to level front to back.

John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I carry a transit

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

camping479 said:


> I carry a transit
> 
> Mike


LOL









I use the stove method as well. If it's level, the fridge is close enough.


----------



## snipperkyle (Apr 9, 2007)

I also used the 4' level to install my bubbles but to fine tune it once set up I use the bathroom door open it up and if it holds steady or swings forward or backwards to adjust from there seems to work very well?


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

camping479 said:


> I carry a transit
> 
> Mike


Along with a storey pole and helper







seems a bit complicated









Map Guy


----------

